# Stelling 78 dial



## CPL_Guimonster (Jan 18, 2018)

I see for sale a stelling 78 cross feed dial.I was wondering what (if it is worth it)can this be made to fit my 920(logan lathe)
.


----------



## middle.road (Jan 18, 2018)

That would be cool if the graduations were to line up...
What are the chances the screws are the same?


----------



## CPL_Guimonster (Jan 19, 2018)

The seller said it came off a Logan 920.Worst case is i machine it to fit! I saw other Logans with this type of dial.So I'll give it a go.


----------



## Silverbullet (Jan 21, 2018)

I sure would like it on my logan .


----------

